# WOW Speechless



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Just when you think stupid people couldn't get more stupider.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33589820&ni...-ran-over-2-fawns-pregnant-doe&s_cid=queue-18


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Just when you think stupid people couldn't get more stupider.


"More stupider"? ouch....


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

most stupidest for sure


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> "More stupider"? ouch....


Really did you just spell check me on a play on words.-O,-


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Seriously?!?!!

What kind of numbskull(s) would do that?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just checked OKEE's usage of "stupider" and found this... http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/stupider
I took me two Keystone Lights to find it but I found that OKEE used the word "stupider" correctly. And that comes from Sargent Longbow of Utah grammar police.

Honestly OKEE, I wonder what kind of crimes these young dbags (I assume they're young punks because of the nature of this) are going to pull in the future.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> I just checked OKEE's usage of "stupider" and found this... http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/stupider
> I took me two Keystone Lights to find it but I found that OKEE used the word "stupider" correctly. And that comes from Sargent Longbow of Utah grammar police.


Just to clarify, the usage of the word "stupider" is ok...but it is NOT ok to use the word "stupider" with the modifier "more". The comparative form of "stupid" is either "stupider" or "more stupid".


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone think that running over a pregnant doe and fawns is the most stupidest thing ever. I find it very disgusting and flat out redickuless.;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I honestly hope they catch these punks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure how a guy would know he was running over a pregnant doe. Such information is only a ploy to make it sound worse than it is. Which isn't running over a doe and couple of yearlings just for the sport of it bad enough?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Isn't the stupidest the most stupid? And doesn't stupider mean more stupid? I mean, you can't get stupider than the stupidest.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> I mean, you can't get stupider than the stupidest.


What if the stupidest exceeds his previous level of stupidity?

Would that make him more stupidest, exceedingly stupidest, or just still plain old stupidest?


----------

